# Price check Weatherby 30-06



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wondering what a never been shot weatherby 30-06 is worth, I see about $510 new online.

Also, how is this gun? anybody have one?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a Weatherby 7 mm mag. Nice guns


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What model?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

must be a vanguard


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

off route II said:


> must be a vanguard


Yeah, there is different models of the Vanguard. Anywhere from $400-$1000. Am assuming just the base model.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Welp, the guy Im getting it from called and said its actually a Marlin XL7. So Im thinking about $400 or so.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Ive got you a crisp $50 dollar bill


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoshH said:


> Welp, the guy Im getting it from called and said its actually a Marlin XL7. So Im thinking about $400 or so.


I wouldn't pay that for used if that's what you are referring to


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a Weatherby Vangard 2 last year and I've been really happy with the rifle. I bought mine through galleryofguns.com and had it shipped to a local dealer on their website.

I would use the galleryofguns.com website and see what they would charge for a new one to make a judgement on the value of a used one.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So, the guy advertised a Marlin as a Weatherby? How do you make that mistake ?
I don't know that I would deal with him.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

welldoya said:


> So, the guy advertised a Marlin as a Weatherby? How do you make that mistake ?
> I don't know that I would deal with him.


Ditto. Not sure how you could mess that up


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

this is a few months old leave the thread alone


----------

